# Paint.NET Quests



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes, another one. But wait! I'll probably update daily, if not more.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 5, 2009)

Get GLASSES and put them on. The ROOM is way too blurry.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 6, 2009)

You take your GLASSES out of your RIGHT POCKET and put them on.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 6, 2009)

Pick up SHIRT and UNDERWEAR and put them on.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Diz (Dec 6, 2009)

Leave house and belly slide to Antarctica


----------



## Dave Strider (Dec 6, 2009)

_Ditto_ said:


> Leave house and belly slide to Antarctica


Seconded.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 6, 2009)

Psymon said:


> Seconded.


Thirded.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 6, 2009)

Create a weapon that will slap anyone who suggests you bellyslide to Antarctica.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 6, 2009)

You find your way out of the rather small house you were in. Turns out that you were already in Antarctica. Sure is cold here, though.


----------



## Diz (Dec 6, 2009)

Create a machine that will slap anyone who doesn't belly slide to antarctica


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 8, 2009)

But you didn't bellyslide here...!


----------



## Diz (Dec 8, 2009)

Recall that you belly slid to antarctica with your house on your back and then make a machine that will slap anyone who doesn't belly slide to antarctica


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 8, 2009)

Find a penguin. Add it to your party.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Blaziking the God General (Dec 9, 2009)

Grab the circle that is supposed to represent the sun and make a different penguin eat it, and watch what happens.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 9, 2009)

Don't use such a thick brush.


----------



## Diz (Dec 10, 2009)

Blaziking said:


> Grab the circle that is supposed to represent the sun and make a different penguin eat it, and watch what happens.


Second


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Dec 15, 2009)

_Ditto_ said:


> Second



Thirded.


----------



## Flareth (Dec 15, 2009)

Find out why you are bald. And like wearing underwear outside of your clothes.


----------

